# Encounter Critical (OOC)



## Thrazar (Jul 28, 2008)

​

EDIT: To cut to the chase you can snag the rules for Encounter Critical here.


(Ripped from the website for True Scientific Realism

_Interstellar war destroyed the navigation beams, leaving thousands of planets isolated and billions of wayfarers stranded in their last ports of call. Out here on the Medieval Rim of the galaxy, the locals don't even know what a spaceship is. For more than eleven years, the navbeam recievers have remained silent ... just tiny blue lights, blinking in the darkness: NO SIGNAL._

_They call __this planet Vanth, and they call the starport "God City." In the old days, space merchants played the "visitors from the godly realms" routine and the locals - accustomed to sorcery, like most medievals - ate it whole. That lie is a luxury no one can afford anymore, and God City is going native, becoming as much a fantasy metropolis as anything else._

_The wizards and warriors of Vanth have accepted that the "sky gods" are here to stay. The star-soldiers and space-merchants wonder if there's anything left of the galaxy they remember. In a situation like this, there's only one __reasonable course of action left: make friends, form a party, and go adventuring!_


Greetings! I'm late to the party in discovering this late 70's gem of an rpg. I know it isn't d20 but Encounter Critical is a great rpg for Sci-Fi Fantasy adventure. I'd like to run a game here at EN World. 

Any interest? The Bee Girls of Vanth await!

[sblock=Oh yeah...] I came late to the joke. I know EC isnt a late 70's lost rpg. Its a faux homage parody of the early mimeographed homebrew games that were the genesis of our hobby. 




But I've been itching to run a Heavy Metalesque, kitchen sink type game that doenst take itself too seriously. I'm looking for players. Obviously players are going to need an open mind for a game like this which is playable but is very...different.

Some other links to consider about EC http://jrients.blogspot.com/]Jeff Rients gameblog  which has quite a few EC entries,  (his robot wizard on his site is an EC PC.

Mesmerators of the 65th Quadrant an EC blog fansite.

Theres even a yahoo fangroup.

Again,I would love to try to run this poorly worded awesome game.  I may run Jeff Rients adventure Asteroid 1618. Just grab the  free download pdf on the website linked at the top of the thread-its just 28 pages long. Give a look and let me know if you want to play.[/sblock]


----------



## Thrazar (Jul 28, 2008)

*Bump*

I must bump myself. Surely a few hardy souls are up for True Scientific Realism!

Seriously, the chance to play a Cave Planetary Ape Criminal or a Frankenstein Doxy interests no one?

Did I mention I'm awarding an extra 50 xp at the start for anyone creating a character portrait on  the Hero Machine?


----------



## Edsan (Jul 29, 2008)

Me! Me!

I've also posted on the EC yahoo boards.

More info, please!


----------



## Thrazar (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello Edsan. Details..

Characters are level 1. Create a PC by rolling your stats over at Invisible Castle http://invisiblecastle.com/  Just create an account and link your rolls so everything is Truly Scientifically Honest.

Regarding the adventure( a slight mashup of new EC stuff and an old Judges Guild module):

* The Mysterious Pyramid of Glory Hole Mine*

_ In the mountains between the Icy Lake of Hori and the Fissures of Death, a strange Pyramid has appeared near the Glory Hole Mine of the Dwarves-a pyramid rumored by Computo- scholars to be the lost pyramid of the Robopharoh Autohotep. A tale told oft in taverns, the pyramid was constructed ages ago on a distant Robo-planet. Made of stargold, it was a tribute to Autohotep's favorite concubine the pleasure droid QT314.

As the tale goes, the Robopharoh discovered QT314 servicing the output of his Grand Vizier VL616.   Understandably, the Pharoh flew into a great rage.In punishment, the pyramid was converted to a tomb and QT314 was mummified alive for her infidelity. VL616 was flung into a black hole for his     transgression.

The tale says the pyramid is haunted by QT's spirit and the pyramid vanishes periodically, moving from planet to planet in QT's fruitless search for her lover. Its appearances on various alien planets have been the stuff of legends, even embedded in the myths of non starfaring races.

The pyramids recent appearance has disrupted the output of the Glory Hole Mine, ceasing the flow of precious gems to the Eponymous Overlord of God City. The Dwarves have fled in terror of the cursed pyramid, citing the ill omens of doom and asserting the pyramid is a violation of workplace safety.

Wishing to return the mine to normal production, the God City Minister of Mine Safety and Adventure has placed a call for volunteers to search the Pyramid to solve the conundrum. Treasure seekers and those wishing to leave Vanth have swarmed the MSA offices to undertake an official expedition.  

Other less official expeditions have begun as well, and in the She-Devil Tavern in God City, the ambitious retired Doxy Shantra Alternia has begun hiring adventurers for equal shares of adventure and treasure..... 

_


----------



## Edsan (Jul 29, 2008)

Are we going by the book with character creation? 3d6 for stats in order and random race rolls? Any classes are avaiable besides those on the rulebook?


----------



## jrients (Jul 29, 2008)

Before Thrazar answers I would like to note that the Pugilist as given in _Asteroid 1618_ is way over-the-top in terms of damage output.  The wooky boxer in my last run positively wrecked the opposition.


----------



## Thrazar (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Jeff. Considering I consider your Asteroid 1618 the Greyhawk supplement  I of EC, I prefer to keep it "old school" and stick to the rulebook 

As for race determination you can pick your own Edsan, no need to let chance determine. Roll ability scores however per the rules 3d6 for each. If you choose to do the optional racial features on page 6 you have to roll for your mutation or any other random features.

Also, begin with max hp for your class.

EDIT: No monster or were-creature PCs please.


----------



## Edsan (Jul 30, 2008)

jrients said:


> Before Thrazar answers I would like to note that the Pugilist as given in _Asteroid 1618_ is way over-the-top in terms of damage output.  The wooky boxer in my last run positively wrecked the opposition.




So when can we expect a revision that abides more faithfully to the tenets of Scientific Realism?


----------



## rackabello (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey mutandos, ttagxamm from the EC list, aka Max!

Count me in on this here pog and dony show.  I'll check back in tonight when I have more time.

Keep yr lapels sharpened, comrades.


----------



## jrients (Jul 30, 2008)

Edsan said:


> So when can we expect a revision that abides more faithfully to the tenets of Scientific Realism?




You misunderstand me.  All the scientific evidence _clearly_ points to boxers, wrestlers, and kung fu dudes being superior in combat to wizards and knights.  I just wanted to make sure the JM understood that.


----------



## Thrazar (Jul 30, 2008)

Hello rackabello. We have a party of two now.

I'm willing to run our adventure with 3 and round out if need be with henchmen npcs. But maybe we'll get a few more. I'll shoot to start next week, but no hurry.


----------



## Edsan (Jul 31, 2008)

I am having trouble with my invisible castle registeration. I never recieved their activation e-mail and it won't let me use my e-mail adress again, claiming it is already registered.


----------



## Thrazar (Jul 31, 2008)

Hmmm way to go you broke Invisible castle 

The server may be wonky or is it possible you mistyped your email addy? Id try again and if you have to just register off a free email like gmail or yahoo. I just like IC because its easy to verify, and the rolls are easy to format without having to keep re rolling buckets of die.

Heres my test rolls: My character wouldnt be a world beater but not too shabby in a few areas with the right race. That 4 hurts though.


3d6=9, 3d6=14, 3d6=14, 3d6=4, 3d6=9, 3d6=10, 3d6=10, 3d6=11, 3d6=11


----------



## Edsan (Jul 31, 2008)

Right here are my rolls:

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1682941/

I hope this is alright. I reset my password but the damn thing won't let me log in. Maybe it's the browser I'm using.

On a another note. ENworld forums are slow as heck!

I'll stop complaining now.


----------



## Thrazar (Jul 31, 2008)

Dont worry about complaining the boards can be slow. I may move the game to a dedicated board or another site if this is an issue. Just wanted to get alot of eyes on the game.

Google apps has a die roller. I may switch to that. Again I just like having a l.og--not  that I dont trust anyone....


----------



## Edsan (Jul 31, 2008)

And here is the money roll: 5 = 500gc

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1683235/

I'm going with a non-mutated, normal, Planetary Ape Psy Witch. Working on the Hero Machine pic as we speak.


----------



## Edsan (Aug 1, 2008)

Here he is in all his glory. Let me know what you think. 

*Name:* Gorgo Ubar the 3rd
*Race: *Planetary Ape 
*Class:* Psy Witch 
*Age:* 17
*Level:* 1st 

*STATISTICS*

ADA 6
DEX 10
ESP 15
INT 6
LEA 7
LUC 7
MAG 8
ROB 8
STR 12
Hit Points 12
Movement 6”

*SKILLS*

Camping 16%
Consume Alien Food 3%
Appease 35%
Invisibility 41%
Ranged Attack 50%
Sneak Attack 31%
Sneak 36%
Steal 13%
Saving Throw 28%
Psychic Implant 29%
Command Matter 43%
Command Energy 45%
Read Minds 34%
Psi Resist 27%
Interaction +13% (already factored in)
Logic 36%
Scholarship 8%
Argue 28%
Experience Bonus 0%
Clue 18%
Command 49%
Restore Courage 30%
Seduce 32%
Crowd Manipulate 25%
Survival 37%
Enrich 14%
Happenstance 16%
Mistaken Identity 9%
Magical Attack 16%
Ensorcel 57%
Conjure 1%
See the Future 5%
Alchemist 14%
Monster Friend 16%
Unpleasant Order 29% 
Guard 37%
Labor 49%
Machine Friend 16%
Melee Attack 59% 
Melee Damage +1
Lesser Feat 81%
Great Feat 17%

*EQUIPMENT*

Magnum, Dmg 1d10, range 10” / 150”, %Minus –3
Teskhian Dagger, Dmg 1d4+1, Range ½”, Scare 17% 
10 battles worth of ammo for Magnum pistol
Wooden Shield, ST 25%, -1” 
60’ of good rope
14 gold credits

*BACKGROUND*
- Born on Vanth to a Planetary Ape archeologist couple doing research in the border between the lands of the Ape Sultans and the Forbidden Waste. 
- Parents went with half of the team to try and make their way back to God City after Vanth was cut off from galactic civlization. They never returned. Gorgo was a child of 6 at the time and was left behind with the rest of the team.
- Trained in the ways of the Psy Witch by an exiled member of the Funfair Nomads. His master died of old age last year.


----------



## Thrazar (Aug 1, 2008)

Is Gorgo wearing a kilt?  That is Realism. You, sir, have earned 50 xp.

You know Ive played a few runs with EC, but I'm still amazed when I see all the "skills" listed all together.

I'll check the numbers but I forsee no problems.


----------



## Thrazar (Aug 1, 2008)

self indulgent bump


----------



## Thrazar (Aug 2, 2008)

Actually Edsan I do have something to add. I dont see your hit points..take the max hp for your class.


----------



## Edsan (Aug 2, 2008)

Ok. I didn't roll for hit points because I had no instructions how to do so.


----------



## Thrazar (Aug 3, 2008)

Edsan said:


> Ok. I didn't roll for hit points because I had no instructions how to do so.




Technically I did, but in true EC fashion, I buried it amongst alot of other poorly formatted text in an overly verbose post.


----------



## rackabello (Aug 3, 2008)

Name: Tictac "No Lice" Rerun
Race: Mutant Cave Wookie
Class: Warrior
Level: 1


*STATISTICS* 
ADA 11
DEX 10
ESP 9
INT 9
LEA 6
LUC 10
MAG 10
ROB 7
STR 19
Hit Points 16
Movement 51/2”

*FIGHTING AND DEFENSE:*
Melee Attack / Damage 96% / +9
Ranged Attack / Damage 40% / +1
(Attack values adjusted by -20% due to wooky armor penalty)
Saving Throw 1% 
with Armor 44%

*MUTATIONS* 
Double Trauma Mutant [Roll two new mutations if reduced to 0 HP and he survives? JM please adjudicate]
Cranial Feelers

*SKILLS*
Camping 50%
Consume Alien Food 7%
Appease 49%
Invisibility 63%
Sneak Attack 31%
Sneak 36%
Steal 13%
Saving Throw 1%
Psychic Implant 7%
Command Matter 14%
Command Energy 18%
Read Minds 20%
Psi Resist 13%
Interaction --
Logic 32%
Scholarship 7%
Argue 47%
Experience Bonus 2%
Clue 31%
Command 52%
Restore Courage 14%
Seduce 0%
Crowd Manipulate 9%
Survival 40%
Enrich 19%
Happenstance 21%
Mistaken Identity 13%
Magical Attack 23%
Ensorcel 74%
Conjure 3%
See the Future 8%
Alchemist 19%
Monster Friend 34%
Unpleasant Order 23% 
Guard 37%
Labor 42%
Machine Friend 12%
Lesser Feat 100%
Great Feat 54%

*GEAR* [GC roll: 99d8=463 + 1d8=2. Starting GC 465]
Bulletproof Vest & Iron-Shod Shield

Black Hole Metal Club (D 2-12+9, 1" reach, 28% scare)
Pitchfork (D 2-5+9 [i.e. 1-4+10], 2" reach, 21% scare)
Theskian Dagger x3 (D 1-4+9, 1/2" reach, 17% scare)
Compound Bow & 20 arrows* (D 2-9 +1, range 14" / 55", 4% penalty)

* per EC p.23 I figured .73 per arrow = 15 GC per 20 arrows

Utility Belt Bandolier with Pouches
Night Goggles
Rope, 60'
Rations, 1 week
Full Wineskin
Canteen
5 GC

TicTac Rerun is an unusually clever and cunning Cave Wooky who enjoys fighting and grooming his luxurious moustache and mane. He is nicknamed No Lice because his cranial feelers constantly comb through his hair when not reading minds or broadcasting good vibes, leaving his hair glossy and stylish. 

HeroMachine portrait.


----------



## Edsan (Aug 3, 2008)

Jesus! You actually rolled 100d8 for the starting money! 

My hat is off to the rectitude of your scientific realism, sir.


----------



## Thrazar (Aug 3, 2008)

Nicely done rackabello. I find your potrait of a wooky in short shorts suitably disturbing.

Since I tortured poor Edsan, can you link to your ability rolls?

And as far a trauma mutant rule goes, I read it as gaing mutations if you make saving throw after going to zero hp.


In other business, I'd like to scrounge up another player, but if not, we can go as a very hairy duo plus some npc henchmen.


----------



## rackabello (Aug 3, 2008)

Thrazar said:


> Nicely done rackabello. I find your potrait of a wooky in short shorts suitably disturbing.
> 
> Since I tortured poor Edsan, can you link to your ability rolls?




Ability & mutation rolls are hyperlinked above if you look again.  Note: Tictac is a _cave_ wooky, which I forgot to adjust for.  Everything should be correct now.



Thrazar said:


> And as far a trauma mutant rule goes, I read it as gaining mutations if you make saving throw after going to zero hp.




I agree.  I wasn't very clear about my question.  Tictac has the trauma mutation _twice_.  Does this mean two mutation rolls?  Roll twice, add the rolls and divide by two?  Roll twice, pick one? 



Thrazar said:


> In other business, I'd like to scrounge up another player, but if not, we can go as a very hairy duo plus some npc henchmen.




Rondo expressed some interest over at the EC boards.  You want I should send him an email?


----------



## Thrazar (Aug 3, 2008)

Sorry missed the other roll info.

And I totally misunderstood mutation question I assume you get 2 after a save. I think.

And please drop rondo an email.

On a related note, how much of Asteroid 1618 have you guys played/read? I am basing my adventure off the Vanishing Pyramid section, but not completely so.


----------



## Rondo (Aug 3, 2008)

Whew!! Finally!  Crap on a stick, i didn't think i was gonna ever figger this thing out!  You guys will have to be patient with me, but I am in....need to read all this and roll a guy up...let's see, Max is a cave wooky....hmm....I'll go ponder a bit, but count me in!  Of course I'm using Darrell #2s old "TI-99", and a phone modem, AND i'm about as smart as D2 when it comes to compooters, but I'll do my best!  Git ready fer lot'sa stupid questions!

Rondo
MESMERATORS OF THE 65th QUAD.
www.rondo-encountercritical.blogspot.com


----------



## rackabello (Aug 3, 2008)

All hail Rondo!  Glad you could make it.



Thrazar said:


> On a related note, how much of Asteroid 1618 have you guys played/read? I am basing my adventure off the Vanishing Pyramid section, but not completely so.




I've read the whole dang thing, and remember enough about it that you'll want to make major changes.


----------



## Rondo (Aug 3, 2008)

Man, can I just PROMISE to be an honest dude and roll up my guy on a piece of paper using a pencil?  I can't log into that other site, AND i'm already having problems in forty other ways.....i can post all my guys info. on here for you after i roll him...I hope so...i hate having to register with a buncha junk and deal with it....let me know, and I'll do as i'm told sho' nuff...

R


----------



## Rondo (Aug 3, 2008)

I've read through it for sure....no fear though, I seem to have the memory of a dead Frankenhobling these days, so I can keep my nose out of it, and I won't recall a thing...except the super cool Duckoid class....can I play a duckoid?  Hadnn't rolled anything up yet, but wonderin'....


----------



## rackabello (Aug 3, 2008)

Rondo said:


> Man, can I just PROMISE to be an honest dude and roll up my guy on a piece of paper using a pencil?  I can't log into that other site, AND i'm already having problems in forty other ways.....i can post all my guys info. on here for you after i roll him...I hope so...i hate having to register with a buncha junk and deal with it....let me know, and I'll do as i'm told sho' nuff...
> 
> R




Another option to consider is having our JM make all the rolls.  If that's feasible I actually prefer it for PbP games -- don't even need to see the online rollermatic dealio.  What do you think, Journey Master?

(Call me Max, by the way.  Should I call you Thrazar, or what?)


----------



## Rondo (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm up for the JM rollin'...sounds fine with me...the power went out here in Hillbilly Idiot Holler a minute ago, so I got bored and rolled my guy up by candlelight.  I swear on a stack of copies of [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"The Beginning Was the End: *Knowledge Can Be Eaten*" that I did 'er all honestly.  I ended up with a Pioneer bionic merc named "Pulsar Nebulon".  He's a half human/half robodroid cyaborg.  I rolled on the mutations (taking a chance) and rolled a "04" and then decided not to risk anymore: (armor piercing fists...jeez, I better hold!)...

I can redo all of this, or part of it...or I can show up my stats on here, Thrazar, jes let me know what we're going with here....I also have two questions for you:

1.) are you considering "Ranged Attack" from the % charts to be the same as "Missle Attack" on the character sheet (the Ross version)?
2.) Does the ESP saving throw subtraction effect only ESP based saves, or is that figured in on our list of "PERCENTILE ABILITIES" finito?
[/FONT]


----------



## Thrazar (Aug 4, 2008)

Ok, to answer and respond-in no particular order--

Rondo- Pulsar Nebulon is ok post him up. I'll trust ya. If however you wish a duckoid you can sub that race in. Either way I want a character portrait.

Likewise, if anyone wants to go all retcon and be one of the three extra races in Asteroid 1618 (duckoid, hutt or cyclops) you may.

Regarding ranged attack, I am assuming it is the same as missile attack. If anyone has evidence to the contrary let me know.

Regarding ESP saves, I was also assuming that that was added as part of the regular saving throw.

I have no problem making  all the die rolls.Considering that combat does involve alot of attacks and saving throws it can be cumbersome. It seems Invisible Castle is universally hated  I just dont want to deprive you of all the fun of rolling dice...

Also, if EN World is too slow for you all, I can move this game to roleplay.net. It has a built in die roller, character sheets and a few other bells and whistles. The boards seem faster too. I've messed with creating a board-its named EC Online, although theres no content yet. I leave it up to you all where you wish to go.

Finally finally, I am going to change the outline of my adventure. So ignore my carefully crafted tease halfway through this thread. I have alot of ideas brewing. I'll probably even abandon my original Glory Hole Mine idea...although that makes me so sad.

And you can call me Thrazar..just because its so kewl.


----------



## Rondo (Aug 4, 2008)

Gotcha, cap'n...I'll stick with my bionic human, Pulsar...he seems like he might play pretty well.  I will most certainly post a portrait and full on character sheet here pretty quick (since you answered me questions, I'll get in there and finish up my character sheet).  If we can go off the honesty system, I'd like to make my own rolls dice wise, I agree with the Thraz..that part is a lot of the fun of the game.  I thought Mad Max was just referring to rolling up our characters.  

Anyway, I'll go along with whatever you guys decide on everything, I'm just glad to get a chance to play, and thanks Thrazar for running it!!


----------



## Edsan (Aug 4, 2008)

People have been busy posting I see...

Thrazar, I'm happy with Gorgo I _want_ to play a Planetary Ape as I've never run a simian PC before and consider it a mighty flaw in my gamer's curriculum. 

I have skimmed throug Asteroid 1618, I know about Duckoids, Boxers, that it originated from a planetary explosion (or something similar) and that there is some sort of funky teleporting pyramid floating around connected to some obscure pharaoh-figure. That's about it.

And Rondo, welcome to the fold. It's good to have with us.


----------



## Rondo (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Edsan...look forward to playing with you guys.  Mutant Future is nothing short of amazing, and is probably the system I'll be running once I burn out on EC...OR if I can switch back and forth at some point with my players!  Either way, great game, and I think we'll have a lot of fun here.  

So, you'll be running the Planetary Ape, Max is doin' up the Cave Wooky and I think I might just go with the STRAIGHT human...sorta a concieted Flash Gordon Buster Crabbe kinda dude.  I may ditch the robodroid aspects today...re-work my character sheet.


----------



## rackabello (Aug 5, 2008)

Updated the Tictac picture -- decided he's about dwarf-sized, small but mighty.  Check out TicTac Extra Strength here.


----------



## Edsan (Aug 5, 2008)

I feel sorry for the kneecaps of his enemies already...


----------



## Thrazar (Aug 5, 2008)

Sorry for the delay, spent yesterday getting sunburned at a local amusement park. I actualy posted a long reply at 6 this am but EN World ate it.

And I forgot to say it but welcome Rondo!        

I like the new Tic Tac-now travel size!

Ok so when Pulsar is posted, I guess we'll get going. I have changed the adventure - Im setting near the land of the Ape Sultans and repurposing a Dungeon Crawl Classic module for gonzo fun. This adventure should include an Ape village, Funfair Nomads, an evil Cult(what else kind is there?) Killer Klowns, and a giant space creature.

The only material I will steal from Asteroid 1618 are the monsters and the scare rules for your weapons. I can post the scare rules for your convenience a bit later.

Regarding rolling, Im thinking of using this google app http://rollr.appspot.com/ You need to sign into google to keep a log but it seems faster and a bit easier to use. Its not that Im a stickler for these kinds of things but I thing rolling bones is part of the fun, whether its for skills or combat. And it keeps me from having to roll alot of die for you.Id like your opinions.

Regarding combat Im leaning toward the following. I will roll for initiative. Each player will roll attack, damage, armor save and regular save all at the same time. This will save time and keep fights from bogging down. Here for instance is my die log http://rollr.appspot.com/my/rolls/

Anyways, opinions are appreciated. I look forward to beginning.


----------



## Rondo (Aug 5, 2008)

I finished my character.  Where do I post him up?  Just right here?  He's ready to go!  I ditched the robodroid aspects: he's now "Buck Pulsar"...your typical pencil-moustachoid Buck/Flash 30s human rockateer dude.  Pioneer class.  

I vote for rolling my own dice too, at least for parts of the game...I like the idea of this not being TOTAL digital...have my dice in front of me, all that, but that's up to you guys i'm cool with anything.

Soon as I figure where to post my guy I'm ready to rock.

Rondo


----------



## Thrazar (Aug 6, 2008)

Cool Rondo go ahead and post him here.

In regards to die I shall go with the honor system .You may roll for yourself where ever, just post your results.

Buck Pulsar away!


----------



## Rondo (Aug 6, 2008)

Here ya go, gentlemen...I give you Buck Pulsar:
http://rondo-encountercritical.blogspot.com/

Let me know if I've made any mistakes, or I need to fix something, or there's any questions or problems of any sort with this guy, Thrazar!


----------



## Thrazar (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey the game got a blog mention! I like the scanned sheet and pic. Im going to have to do that.

Ok 50 xp for everyone for general creativity...I'll double check the sheets but Im going to start the game.

The link for in character posts is [url=http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?p=4415201#post4415201]here[/URL]

I dont know if you know each other or not in game, that is up to you.


Enjoy! ( I hope)


----------



## rackabello (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey Thrazar (Jeez I'm having such trouble getting used to calling you that.  I'm not notably reverent either, but I feels like calling you Jesus or something).

There's some additional interest in the PbP from Will Douglas (aka Coffee) and Wulfgar!  The thing is, they'd much rather do this elsewhere.  And, sorry to bring it up so late, so would I.  Nothing against ENworld per se (though I _do_ find it to be quite slow at times.  They just have accounts and whatnot already at rpgsite.com.  

What do you think?  Is that acceptable?  Before we get too much further into things here would you be willing to make a switch?

-Max


----------



## Thrazar (Aug 8, 2008)

More players are fine. And I have no problem going elsewhere. Is everyone else ok with this?

Juast have the two new players begin the character creation process, and I guess I'll matricullate oner there unless there are any howls of progress.


----------



## rackabello (Aug 8, 2008)

Sweet, maybe _three _new folks actually.  I'll let 'em know to start rolling up their PCs.  I believe Edsan's a regular over there already, and I'm pretty sure Rondo will be fine with it.  I'll send him an email.

If you don't mind clicking through to my blog you can snag my direct email there.  Send me a line with the url of the new thread(s) when you have things set up.  Alternately, add a comment to this blog post with the details.


----------



## Thrazar (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok rpgsite thread is here:  http://www.therpgsite.com/showthread.php?t=11458

Come by and say hello.


----------

